# Stress Coat Dechloramine



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I do my water changes by draining my water into the 5 gallon poland springs jugs, then emptying. Then fill more jugs back up with water from the tub, and putting stress coat in it as a dechloramine before i introduce it into the tank. I let it sit for about 5 minutes before i pour it into the tank after i put the dechloramine in. Is this an adequate amount of time? Id hate to throw off my cycle at my own fault. thanks


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

This question got you all stumped? lol


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope not at all , Just takes a little while for someone to notice sometimes. I've never experienced problems with water changes using a Dechlorinator , and I do not wait at all.

NOT USING dechlorinator on the other hand will cause you problems , First signs of Brown Smudges on your glass ( Diatoms ) are an indication that your damaging your Biological filtration.

Using RAW water can be done , it's just that the water changes need to be very small , or you will throw your tank back into a mini cycle

I wouldnt even wait the 5 Minutes , Pour the Dechlorinator in your 5 gallon bucket first , the water streaming down over it will mix it completely.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks man, was just curious. been doing it for a while so i figured i wasnt hurting anything, but wanted to be safe.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah no worries .

Just stay away from Prime or any other PH buffers as they will damage your biological filtration.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I only use Prime and have never had a problem.
I thought it was the best one to use?


----------

